# Unprotected Chair Shots to the Head and Coffin Drops--Get the Hook



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

It was terrible! They said it was a gimmick chair and there was a botch when the non-gimmicky part hit him. Ok 
But fuck that shit, I dont want to see that again.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The chair was gimmicked. The seat was basically a cookie sheet, the accident happened as it seems the back rest portion caught Cody given where the cut was on the back right of his head and he took the shot on his front (top) left. 

Allin miss aimed on the coffin drop to the apron spot and it was ugly as it was spine first on the edge. He wanted to take a flat back bump on the whole apron width.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The coffin drop was stupid as fuck. There's a wide margin between WWE limitations and that type of shit. The chair spot idk, I watch MMA so I can't suddenly be Mr. Think about your brain. AEW need to make sure only the executives do chair headshots though. Don't want to get hit with a concussion lawsuit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chair was supposedly gimmicked up, according to Khan


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought this one was worse as it seemed to be the plan - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145146460121554944
Accepting them at their word - Khan, Bucks, official statement - that the chair was gimmicked, the issue then becomes sure AEW can afford to gimmick their chairs but it means indie guys might have to take ungimmicked shots to match the look of the unprotected shots in AEW.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Incredibly stupid. If this is what AEW are going to be doing from now on then I'm all out. We had a masterclass in storytelling from Cody vs Dustin that incorporated violence & blood into the match to tell an incredible story, but last night was the polar opposite of both this and what I consider/want wrestling to be. It was like going back to 1998 for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

It was a pathetic spot and if AEW wants to grow as a company, they need to get away with it.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

The chair shot was a complete accident. Let's not act like accidents don't happen. Go crucify WWE for the Lesnar/Orton spot from SS which was intentional lmao.

The coffin drop was fine, Allin does the move often, wrestlers take superplexes, fall off hell in a cell, crash and burn off ladders. Remember the Hardy/Edge spot from WM23? We're going to draw the line on a coffin drop onto the apron from the top rope? Just stop.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The chairshot was stupid and unnecessary, we are past the point of doing that. Sure, like they said the chair might have been gimmicked, but why risk a concussion?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

they tried something with a gimmick chair, did pay off and I'm sure they won't do it again. Stop with the fake moral uproar, I love this thread is started by one of the most shouty of moaners of last nights show, go figure. 

With Allin stuff, that's what you get with him. He's like a smaller version of Foley, taking crazy bumps and shit. I'd like to see him hold that stuff for big matches and not do it every show. The guy's more talented then a crazy bump taker.But he needed to make a impression and he did as he got you haters and non haters talking about his bumps.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chair spot was fine. Accidents happen and it's shit that it did.

Coffin spot was mostly fine but I think he landed a little incorrectly so idk. It sounded nasty as fuck.

Edit: Darby impressed me as well! Small dude can go. A little too flippy for me at the start even though it makes perfect sense cause speed > size in the matchup. The rest was pretty great, though.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

looper007 said:


> they tried something with a gimmick chair, did pay off and I'm sure they won't do it again. Stop with the fake moral uproar, *I love this thread is started by one of the most shouty of moaners of last nights show, go figure.*
> 
> With Allin stuff, that's what you get with him. He's like a smaller version of Foley, taking crazy bumps and shit. I'd like to see him hold that stuff for big matches and not do it every show. The guy's more talented then a crazy bump taker.But he needed to make a impression and he did as he got you haters and non haters talking about his bumps.


Right? Lol this guy is literally finding a reason to shit on anything and everything.

I legitimately want to hear how you can crucify a coffin drop to the apron and a gimmicked chair shot (that ended with an unintended accident), when we've had stuff like Lesnar INTENTIONALLY bust open Orton the hard way with his stiff elbow shots (approved by Vinnie Mac himself), Hardy jumping off a 30 ft ladder or w.e onto Edge at WM23(?), and Hell in a Cell spots. Like come on lmao, it's pro wrestling, there's going to be big spots and gimmicked spots. Sometimes it will go over well, sometimes it won't, and sometimes accidents will happen even on the most harmless of moves.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Seemed like your typical indie show, I thought they were gonna be different. Cody's been in the business his while life he should know better than to take unprotected chair shots.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raye said:


> The chair shot was a complete accident. Let's not act like accidents don't happen. Go crucify WWE for the Lesnar/Orton spot from SS which was intentional lmao.
> 
> The coffin drop was fine, Allin does the move often, wrestlers take superplexes, fall off hell in a cell, crash and burn off ladders. Remember the Hardy/Edge spot from WM23? We're going to draw the line on a coffin drop onto the apron from the top rope? Just stop.


Folk did crucify WWE for that spot. They also applauded Jericho for checking Lesnar about it, it was also a meme that Ortons title run in 2017 was his reward for that bull shit. 

The coffin drop spot was just stupid as the room for error is minimal. As you said accidents happen and had he gotten hurt it would've been for what?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

That chair shot was a work if I ever saw one. First, the chair hit the opposite side of Cody's head from where the blood spot emerged. Second, immediately after the shot, the camera zooms in on Spears. This gives time for Cody to slide the blade from his wrapped hand and make the cut. Pretty standard stuff here, tbh.

The Darby Allin Coffin Bomb on the apron I could do without, though. The kid clearly misjudged how much width he had to work with. Bet he's hurting something smart today. He'd already taken quite a beating from Cody at that point so it didn't add that much more to the story.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

don't try this at home! sheesh, no wonder wrestlers retire early. 

even poor alexa got a concussion due to carelessness from ronda LOUSY. thankfully due to her amazing strength and perseverance she is back in ship shape and will win gold soon. others aren't so lucky.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Folk did crucify WWE for that spot. They also applauded Jericho for checking Lesnar about it, it was also a meme that Ortons title run in 2017 was his reward for that bull shit.
> 
> The coffin drop spot was just stupid as the room for error is minimal. As you said accidents happen and had he gotten hurt it would've been for what?


How is the coffin drop spot anymore dangerous than say a missed 450 splash to the outside, or other spots you can see on 205 Live, or in HIAC matches. Recall a lot of ladder matches with big spots and big falls. People are just reaching for things to shit on right now. Let's shit on the legitimately bad things like the librarian gimmick and the Leva/Allie match in general. 

And yes I know they crucified it, I didn't say that people didn't. I'm saying how can you crucify something that was never intended to be harmful? It was supposed to be gimmick, the top of the damn chair clipped his skin, it was a freak accident. We've had a worse accident with Callihan and the steel bat. These guys sign up knowing what their bodies are going to go through and the possible accidents that can occur. It's unfortunate, but it happened and it's been learned from. Let's look on the bright side, for e.g. that Callihan/Eddie botched spot turned into one of the best storylines of the year, let's hope that Spears/Cody has the potential to come close to the level of intensity of that feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Coffin Drop bump on the apron was reckless.....but that's what it's supposed to be. This was Darby Allin's biggest match in his career up to this point. He felt he needed to do something to get over how much of a daredevil he is, so he does this. Is it something he should do every match? Absolutely not. But in big match situations, that's what he feels like he has to do.

As far as the chair shot, look I don't really care if the chair was gimmicked or not. You have a guy like Tommy Dreamer, the "Innovator of Violence" banning chair shots to the head in his own promotion now. It's something I don't care to see. You want to have blood, awesome. You want to have violence? Awesome. But if you're doing a chair shot to the head, get your hands up.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Folk did crucify WWE for that spot. They also applauded Jericho for checking Lesnar about it, it was also a meme that Ortons title run in 2017 was his reward for that bull shit.
> 
> The coffin drop spot was just stupid as the room for error is minimal. As you said accidents happen and had he gotten hurt it would've been for what?



This ^^^ who said I was defending WWE ever doing it either? and I seen one of these guys bringing up a spot for near 12-13 years ago? Its 2019

I like how when I make well articulated points, the white knights here want to defend these nonsensical acts by dismissing my points as "fake moral uproar," when it's obvious these spots weren't needed and we have seen the long term effects through research. The "this is wrestling," defense mechanism is pathetic too.


Also I stress, using CTE related issues like "unprotected chair shots," even when gimmicked chairs, to progress a storyline is exploitive and sickening.

In an unrelated note, It's going to be so easy to get under these AEW fans skin when I actually try to with these levels of white knighting. Should be fun.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raye said:


> How is the coffin drop spot anymore dangerous than say a missed 450 splash to the outside, or other spots you can see on 205 Live, or in HIAC matches. Recall a lot of ladder matches with big spots and big falls. People are just reaching for things to shit on right now. Let's shit on the legitimately bad things like the librarian gimmick and the Leva/Allie match in general.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I know they crucified it, I didn't say that people didn't. I'm saying how can you crucify something that was never intended to be harmful? It was supposed to be gimmick, the top of the damn chair clipped his skin, it was a freak accident. We've had a worse accident with Callihan and the steel bat. These guys sign up knowing what their bodies are going to go through and the possible accidents that can occur. It's unfortunate, but it happened and it's been learned from. Let's look on the bright side, for e.g. that Callihan/Eddie botched spot turned into one of the best storylines of the year, let's hope that Spears/Cody has the potential to come close to the level of intensity of that feud.


I don't see any issue in the chair spot as I watch people get kicked in the head in mma every weekend. 

But the coffin drop is stupid because it was bad unnecessary. I personally don't like watching folk do moves on the apron in general. But diving back first onto it from the turnbuckle is stupid because it's easy to fuck up like he did. Diving to the floor is silly as well, but the only margin for error is making sure you hit all your rotations. You don't have to hope you hit a small target perfectly. 

In a business full of folk who are or were addicted to pain pills, moves like that coffin drop just seem extra unnecessary. He can still pull of risky shit without taking that risk. Moxley vs Janela is an example. Extreme as hell, but nothing that felt like "damn he could've been really fucked up".



kingnoth1n said:


> This ^^^ who said I was defending WWE ever doing it either? and I seen one of these guys bringing up a spot for near 12-13 years ago? Its 2019
> 
> I like how when I make well articulated points, the white knights here want to defend these nonsensical acts by dismissing my points as "fake moral uproar," when it's obvious these spots weren't needed and we have seen the long term effects through research. The "this is wrestling," defense mechanism is pathetic too.
> 
> ...


Yeah they got a shit ton of unfair criticism yesterday. But those two to me are fine critiques. Especially since it's all in the vain of "hey can y'all not do that again". It's not like anybody is calling for them to go out of business because of those spots. But when people feel your unsanctioned match with thumbtacks and barbwire was safer than some spots that happened in the Cody match that's not good lol.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> This ^^^ who said I was defending WWE ever doing it either? and I seen one of these guys bringing up a spot for near 12-13 years ago? Its 2019
> 
> I like how when I make well articulated points, the white knights here want to defend these nonsensical acts by dismissing my points as "fake moral uproar," when it's obvious these spots weren't needed and we have seen the long term effects through research. The "this is wrestling," defense mechanism is pathetic too.
> 
> ...


You're not getting under people's skins, you're just a terrible poster lol. The fact that you're trying to emphasize trying to get under people's skins and how you look forward to doing it in the future is pretty sad, but hey, if that's the highlight of your day-to-day life, then yikes.

Again, if you could read, I've never said you defended WWE. I was just naming things we've seen consistently in the last decade year after year and how even the most harmless of things can cause an accident. A superkick can go wrong and knock a few teeth loose. Accidents happen, some spots are more high risk than others, that much is obvious. Everybody is in agreement that the chair spot went terribly wrong and Cody should have gotten his hands up. Thankfully there were no serious post-spot repercussions and a valuable lesson was learned. 

Shitting on the Darby spot is laughable considering I don't see posts like this after every ladder spot we see every year. As if there haven't been spots consistently on a yearly basis that are equally or that have higher risk than a coffin drop from the top rope to the apron. 

The problem stems with you being one of the most negative posters last night, shitting on everything including MJF even appearing during the Cody accident. When people informed your ill-informed self about the reasons why MJF showed up for Cody and how/what their relationship is based upon, you continued shitting on it with no further legitimate reason.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The coffin drop was the dumbest thing I've seen a wrestler do in years. If you have to do brain dead shit like that to get over then maybe you're in the wrong profession. I've never understood cheering on wrestlers for trying to kill themselves like that. 

Tony Khan seems to care about human rights, yet doesn't seem to care much about the safety and long-term health of the human beings working for him. It's easy for him to approve these spots when he's not the one out there taking the head shots and bumps. He's got a decision to make after last night because neither one went over well.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

The chair shot was an accident, I can deal with it, shit happens.

But the coffin drop not only wasn't well executed but it also made no sense at all. Terrible spot in a, otherwise, good match.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Raye said:


> You're not getting under people's skins, you're just a terrible poster lol. The fact that you're trying to emphasize trying to get under people's skins and how you look forward to doing it in the future is pretty sad, but hey, if that's the highlight of your day-to-day life, then yikes.
> 
> Again, if you could read, I've never said you defended WWE. I was just naming things we've seen consistently in the last decade year after year and how even the most harmless of things can cause an accident. A superkick can go wrong and knock a few teeth loose. Accidents happen, some spots are more high risk than others, that much is obvious. Everybody is in agreement that the chair spot went terribly wrong and Cody should have gotten his hands up. Thankfully there were no serious post-spot repercussions and a valuable lesson was learned.
> 
> ...


Haven't even tried to get under anyones skin yet which is the sad thing. But apparently I've gotten under yours...Mr. red rep. and cool you agree with me about the chair shot, so why the attacks on what I said especially when I make articulate points?

Hard back bumps on the side of the ring isn't safe, and as Rap pointed out, the addiction to pain pills for the Angles and Hardys of the world is all too real. People bring up trying to be being Foleyesque? Foley is a near cripple these days. Again, you turning a blind eye to long term effects. You should just admit you are wrong and move on....not a good look.

So because I personally point it out the point is wrong? I'm critical because I want AEW to succeed, this has been established.

People including myself think it'll cool off MJFs heel heat, as we are seeing in current threads being generated. But this thread isn't about MJF at all so lets redirect.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The coffin drop was the dumbest thing I've seen a wrestler do in years. If you have to do brain dead shit like that to get over then maybe you're in the wrong profession. I've never understood cheering on wrestlers for trying to kill themselves like that.
> 
> Tony Khan seems to care about human rights, yet doesn't seem to care much about the safety and long-term health of the human beings working for him. It's easy for him to approve these spots when he's not the one out there taking the head shots and bumps. He's got a decision to make after last night because neither one went over well.


What I don't get dude is you already have the gate and the crowds money, so why do risky stuff like that, you will also have the gate for the foreseeable future, doesn't make sense.

Imagine if Darby got hurt, fucking paralyzed AEWs 2nd show. We would be having a much different discussion today, and AEW would be facing nuclear heat from TNT.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Raye said:


> You're not getting under people's skins, you're just a terrible poster lol. The fact that you're trying to emphasize trying to get under people's skins and how you look forward to doing it in the future is pretty sad, but hey, if that's the highlight of your day-to-day life, then yikes.


And his reply to you shows the guy isn't a fan of the product and is using his stupidity to garner some attention. You are bound to get a few on here. Putting him on Ignore is the way to shut a guy like him up.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

looper007 said:


> And his reply to you shows the guy isn't a fan of the product and is using his stupidity to garner some attention. You are bound to get a few on here. Putting him on Ignore is the way to shut a guy like him up.


He said absolutely nothing in his reply that progressively moved the conversation forward, it's like talking to a wall. Nothing gets through. I agree and I'm going to do just that lol, one of the most cringe posters I've seen thus far on this board.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fringe said:


> That chair shot was a work if I ever saw one. First, the chair hit the opposite side of Cody's head from where the blood spot emerged. Second, immediately after the shot, the camera zooms in on Spears. This gives time for Cody to slide the blade from his wrapped hand and make the cut. Pretty standard stuff here, tbh.
> 
> The Darby Allin Coffin Bomb on the apron I could do without, though. The kid clearly misjudged how much width he had to work with. Bet he's hurting something smart today. He'd already taken quite a beating from Cody at that point so it didn't add that much more to the story.


Wasn’t a blade job. The chair seat was rigged to lessen the blow but the problem is that chair folded too much so the top of it came down and wrapped around the back of Cody’s head. Thus, tearing off the skin and causing a gash. This was an accident. Simple as that.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Its fucking Pro Wrestling, the tough survive and the weak can take a back seat. Pretty soon you'll keep throwing more and more restrictions and then we might as well be watching WWE at that point.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Look if the chair was gimmicked and ur pissed they did their job. They got u talking about it and it draws heat to Spears.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

EMGESP said:


> Its fucking Pro Wrestling, the tough survive and the weak can take a back seat. Pretty soon you'll keep throwing more and more restrictions and then we might as well be watching WWE at that point.


I’ve seen this take a lot and it’s just ignorant. The weak don’t “take a back seat”. They fucking die. 

There is a correlation between head trauma, brain damage, and early death. 

You can put on a violent show safely (oxymoron) without jeopardizing the health of the performers.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I was honestly hoping that the blood and guts furniture stuff would be kept off of the show except for special occasions, so I definitely understand to a degree. I don't think a chair shot to the head is a good idea regardless of the prop being gimmicked - for me, it just paints a bad message. I don't ever need to see someone go feet-first into thumbtacks or roll around in barbed wire, either.

It was a good show tonight but they need to really examine their product and figure out what their identity is.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Im guessing a lot of the guys on the card ended up with some kind of injury and lacerations all over the gaff, The brutality of some of those matches was uncalled for.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Unorthodox said:


> Im guessing a lot of the guys on the card ended up with some kind of injury and lacerations all over the gaff, The brutality of some of those matches was uncalled for.


You know, Toy Story 4 just came out in theatres, I feel like that might be more your thing by the sound of it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

It's tricky, I think head shots and piledrivers are fine if there's story reasons behind them and *ONLY* if they're done seldomly like every blue moon. Just don't do them entirely for the sake of doing them that's a pretty dickhead move knowing what we know about head trauma and what not. Apparently Cody was ok, but that doesn't make it any more right. Especially considering the story behind it flew over people's heads.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Gimmicked or not it's still a dumb move just to be edgy. It's was such a dumb move that they actually had to do damage control over it. That's not a good look.

This is what the whole situation sounds like

"Hey the chair wasn't real so it's okay to just wallop him in the head with it. It was totally safe we swear. We're just actors. Besides he doesn't have a concussion so no worries."


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Wouldn't this cause a problem to the TV networks if this shit continues?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Gimmicked chair shots to the head is ok, just to sell every once in a while.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Look if the chair was gimmicked and ur pissed they did their job. They got u talking about it and it draws heat to Spears.


Nobody is pissed that Spears hit Cody with a chair. People are upset that AEW is in the business of taking liberties with people's brains. There is no heat on Spears for this. Are there people somewhere calling him evil and hating on him? Not that I've seen so it clearly didn't "work". AEW should want the heat on the performers for the right reasons and not have to go into damage control mode as a company after show #2 because they did something dumb.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If anything, if people are concerned this shows kids it's ok to smack each other with chairs, look at this generation's wrestling.

Back in the day, parents were concerned kids were doing Hogan leg drops and Savage elbows.

Now kids see 450 splashes and people fucking flying backwards on the corner of a ring for no reason. Flippy shit is way more dangerous for kids to see.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Gimmicked chair shots to the head is ok, just to sell every once in a while.


There are still risks involved. You don't have to get hot in the head particularly hard to suffer a concussion. It doesn't amtter the safeguards that you put in place it's a dumb thing to risk especially in today's climate and with the knowledge that we have about concussions and the effects that they have. Seriously legitimate contact sports have essentially banned shots to the head of players wearing helmets.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd rather they just don't do it, gimmicked chair or not. It's also something that is done by somebody else, so the wrestler taking the chair shot has almost no control over how hard or where it hits really. If they want to do it very, very seldom and in a scenario where it could warrant it, I'll accept it a bit more but I'm still against it really. 

The coffin drop was dangerous, but different. Darby's done it before, and hell a ton of guy take bumps to the apron at this stage. He was great throughout the match regardless of this, and this isn't a spot he does often.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There are still risks involved. You don't have to get hot in the head particularly hard to suffer a concussion. It doesn't amtter the safeguards that you put in place it's a dumb thing to risk especially in today's climate and with the knowledge that we have about concussions and the effects that they have. Seriously legitimate contact sports have essentially banned shots to the head of players wearing helmets.


No one told him to do it. He's the boss, his life, he wanted it. People telling him not to, is kind of weird. 

"Hey, as wrestling fans, we are like, kinda woke now and stuff, so we are disgusted that you hit yourself in the head. I won't watch anymore if that's the case. Now go jump off the rope and break your neck! THIS IS AWESOME!"


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tony Khan admitted the chair shot was a mistake, they tested the waters yet it got a mixed response, AEW won't be doing that again.

As for Darby Allin's coffin drop, that's the stuff that he's known for, he is known for taking crazy bumps, if you don't like it then Darby Allin isn't the wrestler for you, simple as that.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nobody is pissed that Spears hit Cody with a chair. People are upset that AEW is in the business of taking liberties with people's brains. There is no heat on Spears for this. Are there people somewhere calling him evil and hating on him? Not that I've seen so it clearly didn't "work". AEW should want the heat on the performers for the right reasons and not have to go into damage control mode as a company after show #2 because they did something dumb.


Any thought of Spears getting heat goes out the window when they make a big deal about how the chair was supposed to be gimmicked in their presser afterwards. So it just a giant waste, other than creating some lame controversy and making their fans feel cool for being "in the know".


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If anything, if people are concerned this shows kids it's ok to smack each other with chairs, look at this generation's wrestling.
> 
> Back in the day, parents were concerned kids were doing Hogan leg drops and Savage elbows.
> 
> Now kids see 450 splashes and people fucking flying backwards on the corner of a ring for no reason. Flippy shit is way more dangerous for kids to see.


Yeah but like I said, imagine if Emo Spike Dudley starched himself last night on that coffin drop, the conversation this morning would be drastically different, completely unnecessary and high risk low reward spot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah but like I said, imagine if Emo Spike Dudley starched himself last night on that coffin drop, the conversation this morning would be drastically different, completely unnecessary and high risk low reward spot.


If Cody didn't bleed and that emo dude got hurt on that spot, nobody would be crying about the chairshot.

The blood worked people into crying.

Their last show had weapon head shots. I don't see any thread like this when that shit happened. It's funny how 'I care now' shit has happened in wrestling all of a sudden. If people really cared, they would boycott wrestling all together, as well as mma, boxing, and football. But no, we love our entertainment where people fuck up their bodies and brains.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

I am far more irritated with Khan telling everyone the chair was gimmicked and that it "didn't work" than I am with the actual spot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alright_Mate said:


> Tony Khan admitted the chair shot was a mistake, they tested the waters yet it got a mixed response, AEW won't be doing that again.
> 
> As for Darby Allin's coffin drop, that's the stuff that he's known for, he is known for taking crazy bumps, if you don't like it then Darby Allin isn't the wrestler for you, simple as that.


Reading Tony's comments, I would be legit be stunned if you see a head shot anytime soon.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Let's be real: Darby Allin is steel green. Cody should face another well worked out wrestler. I wonder why does Allin endure all the match. The most regrettable was Spears's chair shot. It seems something is frustrated after being on WWE.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Why are people bringing CTE and Benoit into a headshot from a gimmicked chair?

If it was a proper chair then yes the concerns should be raised.

But bunch of wannabe internet doctors on here taking shots at AEW over a gimmicked chair that literally accidentally cut Cody's head and saying they don't care about their performers lmao.

It's sad really.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

It's honestly disgusting how pussified today's wrestling fans are. Might aswell ban every single move involving head or neck. Jesus Christ.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> Why are people bringing CTE and Benoit into a headshot from a gimmicked chair?
> 
> If it was a proper chair then yes the concerns should be raised.
> 
> ...


It is sad that we are throwing chair shots to the head in 2019, gimmicked chair or not.

and the gimmick didn't work, surprise surprise because Cody got juiced hard style.

I didn't bring CTE or a unprotected headshot into the discussion AEW did,

and it was a botched chair shot...to the head. Think about it. The spot shouldn't have been there in the first place, and its exploiting CTE which is a real thing for the sake of story lines, which is repulsive, because they even brought it up on commentary.

People seem to have this illusion that superstars are invincible, or can take chair shots to the head with no adverse effects, yet we have seen so many scenarios where Benoit, Dynamite, Danielson, the ECW originals that are drooling all over themselves. I could go on and on, have felt long term effects from blows to the head. I don't want to see any of these wrestlers get hurt...guess some of you guys don't mind, saying the Coffin Drop was "Fine," and the chair was gimmicked despite the fact that it botched.

Whats ultimately sad is people on here defend such unnecessary nonsense still for the sake of entertainment.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> It is sad that we are throwing chair shots to the head in 2019, gimmicked chair or not.
> 
> and the gimmick didn't work, surprise surprise because Cody got juiced hard style.
> 
> ...


Sorry - do you understand what a gimmicked chair means? You just acknowledged it and went back into adverse effects and CTE again.

It was designed to be a soft hit, meaning that it would break before causing any damage. Do you also go on movie forums and kick off about movie studios using sugar glass bottles being used to smash on peoples heads? I'm guessing not. 

Yes, an accident came from the shot - but it was a cut. The only thing that really could have gone wrong, did.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

The people losing their minds over a gimmicked chair shot might want to know that there are other sports where two people actually do try to knock each other's heads off.

Maybe you should be trying to get that shut down first. To stop the CTE, and all that.


----------



## La Esperanza (Jun 2, 2018)

I'd prefer shots to the body or legs, but a head shot here and there is fine with me. I think the head drops are a bigger problem however.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Tilon said:


> The people losing their minds over a gimmicked chair shot might want to know that there are other sports where two people actually do try to knock each other's heads off.
> 
> Maybe you should be trying to get that shut down first. To stop the CTE, and all that.


BUT GIMMICKED CHAIRS BRUH

I wonder if kingnoth1n sends angry e-mails to WWE & 2K Games because you can headshot with chairs in the WWE 2k series, quoting about CTE?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> Sorry - do you understand what a gimmicked chair means? You just acknowledged it and went back into adverse effects and CTE again.
> 
> It was designed to be a soft hit, meaning that it would break before causing any damage. Do you also go on movie forums and kick off about movie studios using sugar glass bottles being used to smash on peoples heads? I'm guessing not.
> 
> Yes, an accident came from the shot - but it was a cut. The only thing that really could have gone wrong, did.


I think you know good and well I know exactly what a gimmicked chair is.

I also know the gimmicked chair failed. They are 1-1 on failed gimmick chair shots to the head, and chair shots to the head in general is frowned upon in 2019, gimmicked chair or not. People don't want to see that generally unless you are some sick CZW indy geek. But I know if Cody ended up with some grade 2 concussion the social justice fans would have been going postal on Social Media, so AEW dodged a huge bullet. Spot shouldn't have been there period....and won't any more sounds like Per Khans post interview.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> I think you know good and well I know exactly what a gimmicked chair is.
> 
> I also know the gimmicked chair failed. They are 1-1 on failed gimmick chair shots to the head, and chair shots to the head in general is frowned upon in 2019, gimmicked chair or not. People don't want to see that generally unless you are some sick CZW indy geek. But I know if Cody ended up with some grade 2 concussion the social justice fans would have been going postal on Social Media, so AEW dodged a huge bullet. Spot shouldn't have been there period....and won't any more sounds like Per Khans post interview.


Do you post silly, uninformed comments about head shots in movies?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

kingnoth1n said:


> I think you know good and well I know exactly what a gimmicked chair is.
> 
> I also know the gimmicked chair failed.


The 'wasn't supposed to cut him' part failed. There is no indication whatsoever that the 'break before it brains him' part failed.

You're making a leap of logic and it's just bad reasoning.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stupid thing to do all around. Was it gimmicked? Who cares at this point. Chair shots to the head is one thing all wrestling promotions need to ban.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

We should ban all MMA too then, if we can't even have a FAKE CHAIR SHOT. Let's ban movie fighting too, somebody might get hurt. Also all gimmicked gun shots in movies. Brandon Lee once died from that!


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I thought the chairshot was a really poor decision by AEW. And tbh I doubt they never do it again. Goes to show what happens when amateurs are the ones running a show. Only a matter of time till they pay a price.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Stupid thing to do all around. Was it gimmicked? Who cares at this point. Chair shots to the head is one thing all wrestling promotions need to ban.


Exactly; the gimmicked arguement doesn't work here. Imagine if instead of 12 stitches Cody would have ended up with 30 and a grade 2. Would have been all over the news today, then AEW would have been dealing with a barrel full of Fucks, because we all know the news likes to exaggerate and it would have made AEW look really really bad in the publics eye. The marks on here would still be defending it to the what 20-30 people that are viewing this thread, but the general populous that matters would be fucking livid.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Tilon said:


> We should ban all MMA too then, if we can't even have a FAKE CHAIR SHOT. Let's ban movie fighting too, somebody might get hurt. Also all gimmicked gun shots in movies. Brandon Lee once died from that!


Common sense is lost on you if you don't understand why chair shots, gimmicked or not, are a bad idea.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Stupid thing to do all around. Was it gimmicked? Who cares at this point. Chair shots to the head is one thing all wrestling promotions need to ban.


Why should gimmicked shots be banned? Please elaborate.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Common sense is lost on you if you don't understand why chair shots, gimmicked or not, are a bad idea.


Would you look at that, some one who I had disagreements with last night, but is meeting on common grounds today. Not bashing AEW, I want them to succeed but stuff like this isn't a good look, hope they make adjustments.

Nonetheless, have some green rep.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guys you know that 90% of the wrestling moves are more Dangerous than chair shot right ?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Loved the spot. 

I hope Cody doesn't listen to the cry-bullies, if these people didn't have this to leech off their fake tears to it'd be the "sexist" bikini models.

I hope to see more spots like that in scenario's where it's warranted. GJ AEW.*


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

good lord you two crybabies have been at it since last night. truly obsessed with being negative. kind of pathetic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm glad some here can see the logic that the chair was gimmicked and the stars are okay. And if some of you are saddened that they played you then aww shucks that's on you. Bottom line it was a good heelish move that put over Spears in a second workout saying 1 word. As long as it's not used often it made its impact. Nuff said.


----------



## crayaddams (Sep 1, 2016)

RARE chair head shots are awesome. That's how they should be sold. Brutal, feud beginning/match ending.

The days of Rock smashing Mankind 17 times over the head should stay in the past... but a gimmicked chair shot every now and then is totally fine by me. Loved it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Boxing, kickboxing and MMA are fine, but OMG WRESTLING CHAIR SHOTS ONCE IN A BLUE MOON ARE A DISGRACE!!!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Mikey Damage said:


> I’ve seen this take a lot and it’s just ignorant. The weak don’t “take a back seat”. They fucking die.
> 
> There is a correlation between head trauma, brain damage, and early death.
> 
> You can put on a violent show safely (oxymoron) without jeopardizing the health of the performers.


You might as well ban most bumps then. You think that front drop kick off the top ropes Bryan does is good on the body? That sure rattles the brain, I mean it once knocked out DB. Chair Shots are fine as long as they are gimmicked and the performer taking the bump is okay with it and isn't being forced to do it. Pro Wrestling is a risky art form, it comes with the territory. Stunt Crew in major film productions take much riskier gambles on their body and nobody is calling for the end of the stunt work business.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

I wasn't a fan of utilizing CTE testing in a storyline, but I do like the idea of doing it every once in a while to create heat. You can tell the audience was shook when Cody was struggling out of the ring, lol. He sold it like a champ.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nobody is pissed that Spears hit Cody with a chair.* People are upset that AEW is in the business of taking liberties with people's brains. *There is no heat on Spears for this. Are there people somewhere calling him evil and hating on him? Not that I've seen so it clearly didn't "work". AEW should want the heat on the performers for the right reasons and not have to go into damage control mode as a company after show #2 because they did something dumb.


And WWE doesn't take liberties with people's health? Vince is bringing back old wrestlers he knows can't work anymore and putting them in matches. Goldberg went head first into a steal post and got a concussion. I don't recall anybody calling for Vince's head. Because it's WWE, they get a pass.

If Goldberg got permanent brain damage, the WWE marks would rally behind Vince and blame Goldberg. Just like they got behind Vince with the Benoit murders. Despite Vince being the one who approved of all those head chair shots and diving headbutts.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

All this fake outrage cracks me up. :heston

Some of you are blowing it way out of proportion. And bringing up Dynamite and Benoit after ONE gimmicked chair shot. Quite the overreaction.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Rick Sanchez said:


> All this fake outrage cracks me up. :heston
> 
> Some of you are blowing it way out of proportion. And bringing up Dynamite and Benoit after ONE gimmicked chair shot. Quite the overreaction.


It's insane. Benoit was fucked up because he jumped off the top rope ONTO HIS HEAD EVERY SINGLE MATCH.

Foley took what? 10 shots from the Rock in one match?

Those guys killed themselves. But there's a balance to be had. Now people freak out about one gimmicked shot that went bad.


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

why's everyone so bitchy, we're gonna act like we havent seen 1000x worse, just shut up


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

As a huge ECW fan, I liked it. Wrestling fans have gotten soft these days. Getting mad at Ibushi and Naito and now fake chairs.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

The entire POINT of pro wrestling is to simulate two people beating the hell out of each other. If a chair gimmicked to look real is too much for you, then the whole product is too much for you.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's not my place or anyone else's to tell people how to live or how to do their job. I don't lecture smokers about the health risks because I know they are already aware of them and are adults who can make their own decisions. If a wrestler wants to take an unprotected chair shot or drop spine first on a ring apron, and is well aware of the risks of doing so, I have no problem with it

These people are adults, not children. Pro wrestling is a risky job no matter what they do. It's not ballet as someone once said. They are ALWAYS in danger of some kind of serious injury. How far they want to take that risk is a personal choice they all have to make and it's no one's business but their own

I'm sick of society trying to always tell people what they can or can't do or what they can or can't say


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Meh I don’t give a shit if someone is ok with getting a concussion for my entertainment. I am not ok with the hokey ***** comedic sketches. Comedy has a place in wrestling rarely


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


>


So um, that man's paralyzed, right? 

Seriously, there's no way he should be able to walk again after that. I don't think people understand how hard the ring apron is, but it is HARD. To hit it like that (unprotected no less) at that angle? We have an actual cyborg on our hands if that man walked away from this.

Also that move was stupid as fuck.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Benoit's and Dynamite's brain damage were due to that diving headbutt. Owen Hart did the diving headbutt in the safest possible way.

Benoit did get hit in the head with the chair a lot and looking at a trainwreck like Matt Hughes, I have no doubt that Benoit had severe brain damage due to his overly physical style. I only wish more people would realize that he isn't the monster that everyone claim to be. Yes a very despicable thing what he did but there is truth to that study.

I wouldn't want too many chairshots to the head. Maybe have one wrestler do it once in every couple of years and ensut the guy who does it is a total pro and not some rookie brickhead who is trying to get himself over a veteran whose body has been put through years of stress of being a wrestler.

On the other hand I am totally cool with a brickhead hitting his head on a steel door to hype himself for a match in front of village idiots on luxury chairs, yearning for Yokozuna & Ultimate Warrior in 2019.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Cody wants to crush chairs over his head for our entertainment, then who is to stop him?

Cody is quickly becoming my favorite current wrestler.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

headstar said:


> And WWE doesn't take liberties with people's health? Vince is bringing back old wrestlers he knows can't work anymore and putting them in matches. Goldberg went head first into a steal post and got a concussion. I don't recall anybody calling for Vince's head. Because it's WWE, they get a pass.
> 
> If Goldberg got permanent brain damage, the WWE marks would rally behind Vince and blame Goldberg. Just like they got behind Vince with the Benoit murders. Despite Vince being the one who approved of all those head chair shots and diving headbutts.


Who was talking about WWE? This isn't about WWE. WWE isn't innocent by any means history will show that they at one point or another were as egregious an offender in promoting unprotected headshots as any other company out there, but that isn't now. In 2019 it should be absolutely inexcusable to have a two hundred plus pound man violently swinging a weapon at someone's head. It is wholly unnecessary to do such a thing with the knowledge that has become common in regards to head injuries.

Benoit wrestled for what 22 Years and 7 1/2 less a year where he didn't wrestle because of his neck injury of those were in WWE. You can't possibly blame Vince for all of Benoit's issues(some sure I'll admit that much.) The Benoit issue, as well as lawsuits from former performers in regard to WWE's own wanton disregard for people's well being in terms of concussions, is what led to WWE instituting their current policy banning headshots. They have also implored wrestlers who perform more risque moves to tone down their in-ring style to reduce the risk of such traumatic injuries. There are of course inherent risks involved in being a professional wrestler and unless professional wrestling disappears entirely there will always be injuries stemming from performing the job but companies owe it to the performers and the performer owe it to themselves and each other to not be stupid as to risk each others health any more than the job inherently does. 

It's not about blaming anyone but it's clear that AEW felt guilt about the situation as a company because they immediately attempted damage control after there was some backlash. It was just a dumb move particularly due to the brain injuries being a very sensitive issue.

If you can't tell the difference between Goldberg's concussion at Super Showdown and the Spears/Cody incident that occurred on Saturday night I'm not sure you can be helped.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> it's clear that AEW felt guilt about the situation as a company because they immediately attempted damage control after there was some backlash.


They reacted because of the bullshit mob reaction, not because of guilt.

IT WAS A GIMMICKED CHAIR.

People nowadays act like they are all CEOs of the company. Cody isn't a slave being directed to take 10 real chair shots to the head. He's a leader of the company who chose to take ONE gimmicked chair shot that messed up.

Unreal the drama.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuck yeah. Its not like cody has been around wrestling his whole life or anything. 
He's not stupid. Hes gonna do what he wants. Stop being pussies!!
Lol at felt guilt. NO... Theyre just not stupid and dont want backlash from all these spineless turds.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Tilon said:


> They reacted because of the bullshit mob reaction, not because of guilt.
> 
> IT WAS A GIMMICKED CHAIR.
> 
> ...


If anything the fact that he is in charge makes it worse. If he is going to do it what would he expect others to do to further the product? I'm not saying he would encourage other people to do anything but you also can't rule out that possibility

99% OF WEAPONS IN PRO WRESTLING ARE GIMMICKED. That's the fucking point. JUST LIKE MOST PUNCHES AND KICKS ARE WORKED TO AT LEAST SOME DEGREE.

GIMMICKED doesn't mean without risk it just means less risk. For the most part, I'm of the mind that any sort of deliberate unprotected head shot is too much risk. What happened at Fyter Fest is proof of that

These aren't excuses for doing something egregious in a vain attempt to be edgy. If AEW was cool with being looked at negatively from any portion of the audience over the situation they wouldn't have done the damage control.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

All you milk drinkers and snowflakes do is complain about everything and contradict yourselves. 

Awww WWE sucks, there's no violence, bring back the attitude era..... That chair shot was too much, that blood made me feel sick, concussions, Benoit, Bryan Danielson blah blah blah.

People who grew up in the 80s and 90s look at it and go meh wasn't that bad.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

the_flock said:


> All you milk drinkers and snowflakes do is complain about everything and contradict yourselves.
> 
> Awww WWE sucks, there's no violence, bring back the attitude era..... That chair shot was too much, that blood made me feel sick, concussions, Benoit, Bryan Danielson blah blah blah.
> 
> People who grew up in the 80s and 90s look at it and go meh wasn't that bad.


You realize that there is a wide gap between sanitized WWE product and unprotected chair shot to the head. I mean if you not there were substantially fewer complaints about the unsanctioned match at the end. It's not ECW, but it's also something beyond what WWE would do today. Hell DoN made me flip my view on blading, which I'd written off as a relic of a bygone era to a worthwhile tool to have available.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

This recent craze of fake outrage is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Rasslin is pretty fucked if people are getting this worked up over a rigged shot that went slightly awry.

Allin's bump doe.. Fuck.. That musta hurt.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm not about to tell a pro what he can and can't do in the ring, my reservation is for how they handled the situation artistically in the aftermath. What is this "A carefully planned stunt with a stunt-chair did not go as planned, we won't do it again we promise" shit? Why not just put all the blame on Spears for being "a dangerously unprofessional asshat" and kayfabe fine/suspend him or something and actually stick to the objective it was obviously meant to achieve - putting heat on him? Especially considering how little the attack was warranted to begin with. story-wise.

And why would you tell the audience the chair was gimmicked? Now if it ever happens again people will be like "meh whatever, it's probably made out of aluminium foil". Taking this incident that was clearly intended to be a big deal and making the _least_ of the controversy just seems like a waste of the spot, counterproductive and the antithesis of what pro wrestling is supposed to be.

Call me old-fashioned but I'd rather be worked.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

I wish we would get chairshots like that from time to time. it was great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guys you know what we should ban the powerbomb and the piledriver.

I mean a powerbomb does more damage to your neck than a chair shot.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trigon said:


> I'm not about to tell a pro what he can and can't do in the ring, my reservation is for how they handled the situation artistically in the aftermath. What is this "A carefully planned stunt with a stunt-chair did not go as planned, we won't do it again we promise" shit? Why not just put all the blame on Spears for being "a dangerously unprofessional asshat" and kayfabe fine/suspend him or something and actually stick to the objective it was obviously meant to achieve - putting heat on him? Especially considering how little the attack was warranted to begin with. story-wise.
> 
> And why would you tell the audience the chair was gimmicked? Now if it ever happens again people will be like "meh whatever, it's probably made out of aluminium foil". Taking this incident that was clearly intended to be a big deal and making the _least_ of the controversy just seems like a waste of the spot, counterproductive and the antithesis of what pro wrestling is supposed to be.
> 
> Call me old-fashioned but I'd rather be worked.


 because I can guarantee you TNT was absolutely watching everything with a telescope. That's why tony khan reacted very fast when he was asked if all the violence etc would make it into tnt , he said no in a clear cut way. I think we have already been informed that the TNT guys are watching closely. 
And I think we pretty much wont see headshot with chairs protected or not or the wrestlers will put his hands. I think it's done by now.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm happy to see that Cody is willing to take risks. Shit happens and its part of the job, you can't expect everything to go perfectly. Should the NFL switch to touch football because of the risks associated with tackles, because if you are against chair shot than you should be against tackle football too, or boxing and MMA as well.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If anything the fact that he is in charge makes it worse. If he is going to do it what would he expect others to do to further the product? I'm not saying he would encourage other people to do anything but you also can't rule out that possibility


These people are adults. What the Hell is it with people acting like they are babysitters taking care of the precious little baby wrestlers?



MonkasaurusRex said:


> GIMMICKED doesn't mean without risk it just means less risk. For the most part, I'm of the mind that any sort of deliberate unprotected head shot is too much risk. What happened at Fyter Fest is proof of that


Cody got CUT, he didn't get CONCUSSED. The part everyone is freaking out about wasn't even an issue. It did what it was supposed to do.

The cut was a mistake. But a cut ISN'T A CONCUSSION.

They're well aware of concussions. That's why they rigged the chair up in the first place. This is such a ridiculous controversy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't see the big deal. They gimmicked the chair but he got sliced by an edge. Shit happens. Good on him for taking the risk.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

patpat said:


> because I can guarantee you TNT was absolutely watching everything with a telescope. That's why tony khan reacted very fast when he was asked if all the violence etc would make it into tnt , he said no in a clear cut way. I think we have already been informed that the TNT guys are watching closely.
> And I think we pretty much wont see headshot with chairs protected or not or the wrestlers will put his hands. I think it's done by now.


That's troubling, they just sold me on violence. No takesies backsies!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I keep hearing the talk of "well, shit happens. Good on Cody for taking a risk."

And I'm sorry, I just don't get it.

Like #1, there's a reason you hardly see anyone use chair shots to the head anywhere anymore, not just WWE because of the things we know now in 2019.

And #2, if you're gonna get hit with a chair to the head, put your damn hands up. Even a guy like Scott Hall has said it's far more believable in a fight that if you're about to get smacked with a chair shot, you'd put your hand ups to defend yourself.

And the way they executed it, it's not like Shawn hit Cody immediately as he turned around so Cody couldn't get his hands up. Cody had several seconds to do so. They did it for the shock of seeing an unprotected chair shot, and it nearly bit them in the ass.

And just because you tempted fate and barely got away with it doesn't excuse the process behind nor does it mean it should happen again.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Like #1, there's a reason you hardly see anyone use chair shots to the head anywhere anymore, not just WWE because of the things we know now in 2019.


The chair was set up to not cause a concussion. He didn't get a concussion.

He got CUT.

Why is this fact being ignored so stringently?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Let’s ban every high risk move. Then we can call it All Elite Ballroom Dancing. 

How do we know we’re not all being worked with this chair shot shit? The chair was rigged, we know that, maybe the blood was a blade job. He got hit on the left side of his head, he was bleeding out the right side. Now it’s all anybody is talking about, exactly what a good work is supposed to do. 

I’m still amazed at how the internet picks one fucking thing to tear at like a pack of hyenas. That’s why I ditched FB, and never got involved with Twatter. Maybe it’s time to just disconnect my modem altogether. Society sucks.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tilon said:


> The chair was set up to not cause a concussion. He didn't get a concussion.
> 
> He got CUT.
> 
> Why is this fact being ignored so stringently?


I know it wasn't set up to cause a concussion. They gimmicked the chair, or at least part of it. And even with gimmicking the chair, it's not like your getting hit by a feather, there's still a risk. And also, I wouldn't be on this so much if he just got his hands up. If he does that this conversation probably isn't happening. But instead they play on the fans worry of unprotected chair shots for shock value and something still goes wrong.

Somehing bad still happened and could have lead to something worse despite the percautions they took and had to have everyone from Tony Khan to the Bucks afterwards explained what happened.

So not only did you almost hurt your wrestler and executive, but because you had to explain what happened afterwards if you did the same spot again, which you shouldn't, it wouldn't have any meaning behind it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow it didn't take long for AEW to divide the people it needs to be united in their attraction 

Oh well everybody makes mistakes, AEW needs to learn from this and get a plan and some better standards for spots

People today don't go "OMG. THAT. WAS. BRUTAL!! AWESOME!!!!" in response to a dangerous spot where it looks like someone got really messed up as much as they used to. Now it's more "...omg.That was brutal. Not awesome." AEW needs to understand that


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m still amazed at how the internet picks one fucking thing to tear at like a pack of hyenas. That’s why I ditched FB, and never got involved with Twatter. Maybe it’s time to just disconnect my modem altogether. Society sucks.


The most insulting part to me is treating Cody like he's a little child. The people going insane over this are acting like they're the parents and AEW/Cody are Kindergarteners in need of re-education.

Cody already knows about shots to the head. That's why they gimmicked the damn chair. Part of their job is calculated risk.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Most of these people crying about the chair sot are the same people who are making fun of Extreme Rules because we all know there is not going to be anything actually extreme on that show. 

Cody should've put his hands up but fact is what is going to help distinct WWE from AEW is that AEW is going to have more of a edge to it, more violence, stuff you will not see on WWE TV. I'm not saying go full ECW or Rock vs Mankind Royal Rumble 99 but an occasional chair shot is not going to kill anyone, WWE running their 4/5 shows a week is more grueling on the body than anything on Fyter Fest ffs


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I've been eating a ton of personal attacks on here since making this thread, which is fine. What you guys says rolls off my back. Endgame wise I am right about all of this and here is yet another reason. I click on my twitter yesterday night before I go to sleep and find this sitting on my front page:










News media will look to spin anything, any way possible to bury a company to their benefit hit and rating wise. Lucky for AEW, Cody didn't have a concussion or they would have gotten buried by all outlets, regardless if the chair was cooked or not. The spot isn't worth this kind of negative pub in 2019 when you are trying to start a company.



AlternateDemise said:


> So um, that man's paralyzed, right?
> 
> Seriously, there's no way he should be able to walk again after that. I don't think people understand how hard the ring apron is, but it is HARD. To hit it like that (unprotected no less) at that angle? We have an actual cyborg on our hands if that man walked away from this.
> 
> Also that move was stupid as fuck.


"Calculated risk, and Foley like," is what the white knights on this thread call it sir. I guess Foley like is supposed to give him some kind of pass. Idk.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> I've been eating a ton of personal attacks on here since making this thread, which is fine. What you guys says rolls off my back. Endgame wise I am right about all of this and here is yet another reason. I click on my twitter yesterday night before I go to sleep and find this sitting on my front page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait til you fuck up. How's that Sword of Damocles feel?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Darkest Lariat said:


> As a huge ECW fan, I liked it. Wrestling fans have gotten soft these days. Getting mad at Ibushi and Naito and now fake chairs.


This.

Vince McMahon has conditioned the audience into believing "1 chairshot can turn you into a Benoit" argument. 

Like another poster rightly said.. Hardcore spots need to be balanced out. AEW isnt overdoing it by any means.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> This.
> 
> Vince McMahon has conditioned the audience into believing "1 chairshot can turn you into a Benoit" argument.
> 
> Like another poster rightly said.. Hardcore spots need to be balanced out. AEW isnt overdoing it by any means.


Vince McMahon???

You mean Chris Nowinski, Ph.D. and founder of the Concussion Legacy Foundation helped push awareness on CTE...right?

https://concussionfoundation.org/about/staff/christopher-nowinski

Id suggest reading his testimony to discover what an untreated concussion can do.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

People just lurch between extremes. Benoit took thousands of shots to the head, whether from chairs or jumping onto his head off the top like an idiot, and now we're one gimmicked chair away from the next mass murderer.

This hysteria will end wrestling completely if it's not stopped. A lot of wrestling is dangerous.

If it were a real chair I'd agree completely.

But.
It.
Wasn't.

Why aren't these people trying to get boxing or MMA banned? You know, they actually do try to give each other CTE in those sports. 'Knockout' is actually a way to win in those promotions.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


> Vince McMahon???
> 
> You mean Chris Nowinski, Ph.D. and founder of the Concussion Legacy Foundation helped push awareness on CTE...right?
> 
> https://concussionfoundation.org/about/staff/christopher-nowinski


No. I meant Vince McMahon the Chairman of WWE programming. They have banned this so hard that it seems like a much bigger deal than it actually is. 

One bad gimmicked chairshot wont turn you into a Benoit. Having a wrestler wrestle 3-5 days a week, all year, for years, without any days off while they use painkillers and all other unprescribed drugs, taking chairshots, pile drivers and performing flying headbutts every match would. 

My personal opinion is Cody definitely used the blade. He was bleeding from a wrong side and the camera cut away gave him enough time. And even if it was a botch, he had no concussion. I dont see why this thread has 12 pages.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Getting offended on the behalf of other people is a very popular pastime these days. Social media is the greatest thing ever invented for drama queens.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

why don't people realize that doing 5-6 house shows a week is way more prone to getting concussions and other injuries (especially them doing suicide dives all the time) than Cody doing one unprotected chair shot?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

it’s fucking dumb as hell

In the wake of shibata’s career ending injury doing a head chair shot is idiotic and absolutely tone deaf. Blunt force trauma intentionally inflicted to the skull is foolish.

Concussion and CTE repercussions are nothing to mess with either. We know too much to go back now. I’m tired of hearing stories of wrestlers and football players hanging from their necks dead from suicide to feel good about head chair shots.

I’m fucking sick of it. Knock it off immediately. Even when trying to do it safely the dumb fucks screwed it up. Throughout the course of a prowrestling career concussions will happen, no need to intentionally take the risk. You never know which one will be your last.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Natecore said:


> it’s fucking dumb as hell
> 
> In the wake of shibata’s career ending injury doing a head chair shot is idiotic and absolutely tone deaf. Blunt force trauma intentionally inflicted to the skull is foolish.


Shibata HEADBUTT Okada when he burst the blood vessel in his brain.

I'm pretty sure you can't gimmick a skull.

Honestly, the screechers on this subject all come across as ill informed, and seem to think emotion and hysteria equate to making a stronger point. It doesn't.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Tilon said:


> Shibata HEADBUTT Okada when he burst the blood vessel in his brain.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can't gimmick a skull.
> 
> Honestly, the screechers on this subject all come across as ill informed, and seem to think emotion and hysteria equate to making a stronger point. It doesn't.


You conveniently left out the part where I said the morons even when trying to make it safe fucked up. Apparently they can’t gimmick a chair either.

I’ll say it again since you missed it: blunt force trauma intentionally inflicted is idiotic. Don’t care if it’s a skull or a chair being used as a weapon.

You can be fine with it. I’m not. Good day.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Natecore said:


> You conveniently left out the part where I said the morons even when trying to make it safe fucked up. Apparently they can’t gimmick a chair either.


Cody got CUT. He DIDN'T GET A CONCUSSION.

So that part worked as intended. But let's not let silly facts get in the way of a good round of hysteria.

You say "intentional blunt force trauma to the head", which is an _actual lie_.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

One thing is for certain. The refs in AEW are atrocious on protecting/checking on the talent after big bumps.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Coffin Drop was executed perfectly. Anyone who's seen a Darby Allin match knows this very well. It's a seemingly reckless move he executes ideally each time; this is what makes him a professional. There's a difference between disliking the spot and being ignorant.

As for this cry wolf stuff regarding the chair shot, over the top for sure. The "what if he was actually concussed" scenarios are the biggest straw-man around and ideally spreading a negative perspective on wrestling as a whole. You know what else could go wrong in pro wrestling? Everything. Scary thought, yeah. Weapons in play or not, it's a dangerous world living the work. I think of Zema Ion vs Jesse Sorensen in 2012. Complete freak accident off of a routine moonsault to the floor spot; Sorensen got paralyzed. This happens. Cody is fine, beyond bleeding and stitches. Looks shocking in the moment, and sure, that's kind of the idea for the emotional reaction and why it was done. The blurred line of Dustin bleeding buckets to the point he could have bled out in front of us because he was the one who openly cut himself contra this whole concussion protocol outrage is officially too blurry now. Can anyone dislike this, gimmicked or not? Of course. You like what you like, find what you find uncomfortable. But it's also done for a reason with an idea for some fans who feel differently and to sell an angle. I also don't like this "too pussy" or "you should go watch something that isn't wrestling" mentality to argue supporting the chair shot, either. That's just more blind ignorance, especially with the lame duck wording. Besides, it may be even more of a rare occurrence after what happened as it is. Cody is fine, Darby is fine, there's no massive conspiracy that things are out of control or that Tony is letting wrestlers be reckless while he doesn't "care"; lets move on.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

All these old geezers in here suddenly shitting themselves upon seeing a nasty move after having spent all their wrestling fan lives being spoonfed safe, predictable baby moves by McMahon. :ha

AEW is going to weed out those who the industry has passed by mighty quick and good riddance to them all.:gtfo


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

I find it hilarious how one of the most gimmicky anti-sjw/anti-common decency posters on here is crying about some “dangerous” spots. Thought posters like you were alpha bro... its totally not alpha crying about those spots. You are now one of the wimpy cucks you complain about


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

It's not fake outrage. It's a bit hysterical but it's not fake outrage. Unprotected chair shots just aren't a good look. Benoit is a shitty example but you got wrestlers going on about the risks of cte and how they didn't know then what they know now. Just get your hands up and there's no risk. But for the story it probably needed it I suppose just don't go full on czw with that shit. 

As for your Darby complaint fuck off. The guys a former skateboarder and about living life to the fullest. Jeff took the same bump months ago he will be fine


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I LOVE that Darby is causing "controversy' simply by being Darby Allin :lmao :banderas

He took one gross bump through the ring post, and a Coffin Drop to the apron which he protected himself on because he's great at his job. Can't wait for him to do his balcony dive just to watch the world freak out :cozy 

I don't have a problem with CODY getting Benoit'd with the chair. If you watch GCW and CZW like some of us do, you would see things far worse. He's fine, and he created buzz. Win-Win. Only thing that upsets me is the Bucks saying the chair was "gimmicked" That shit just infuriated me. I KNOW why they did it, but it sucks they did it.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I just watched it again.
To be honest: I still don`t get why this chairshot on the head was necessary. Spears didn`t look convincing in all of that, especially for someone who got a wrestling school. Such stunts and gimmicks are fine, to give something the extra boost. But - in my opinion - it shouldn`t be used to replace a good performance from a wrestler.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

I think the chair shot was a mistake by AEW, it was unneccessary and Cody turned instead of protecting himself by raising his arm and took the full brunt of it, it could of done some serious damage to his neck as his head snapped back. It also opens the door for Cody to sue the company in the future if things go sour. It wasn't needed in this match and just opens a can of worms. It has created some buzz but the company isn't short of buzz to try something like that.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my God some of are so high and mighty in this thread. Threatening to not watch if this continues. Well don’t watch then. 

They’re performing and they obviously took the proper precautionary measures to avoid this from happening. 

As for the coffin drop he simply was off his aim but it’s not different than Owens power bombing Zayn off the edge of the ring. 

Once again another case of complaining for the sake of complaining


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

> Use gimmicked chairs like in this case

or

> Don't use weapons at all


I'm aware I could get lots of heat in a thread like this, but I'm sick and tired of WWE's "we only use chairs on each others back" policy. If you want to use a chair, do it properly. If you're not comfortable with getting a chair right on your skull (and you have all the rights not to be), then by all means just don't do matches where the use of weapons is required.

I for one could go with either, I'm not that much of a sucker for hardcore matches, particularly when they are boring shitfest like the last ten years in WWE.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

ste1592 said:


> I'm aware I could get lots of heat in a thread like this, but I'm sick and tired of WWE's "we only use chairs on each others back" policy. If you want to use a chair, do it properly. If you're not comfortable with getting a chair right on your skull (and you have all the rights not to be), then by all means just don't do matches where the use of weapons is required.


In my opinion(!) it was even worse here: Cody took the chairshot and afterwards it was said the chair was gimmicked.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ger said:


> In my opinion(!) it was even worse here: Cody took the chairshot and afterwards it was said the chair was gimmicked.


I have no idea what happened really, what I could see was Cody getting hit in the face and blood on the back of his head, so I don't really know.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> I have no idea what happened really, what I could see was Cody getting hit in the face and blood on the back of his head, so I don't really know.


The latest Road to Fight for the Fallen has a lot of angles and slo-mo’s of the chair shot. Before seeing them, I thought maybe Cody bladed. But after seeing the slo-mo’s, you can pretty clearly see the seat part of the chair hitting his head on the left front side (and collapsing easily), but the back part came down on the back of his head, which is where he got cut. Ironically, he got cut _because_ the gimmicked seat caved in so easily. With the blood and his selling it like he got shot, it looked a whole lot worse than it was.

People need to remember that these guys do this because they love the physicality of it, in addition to playing it up in front of a crowd. No different than US football, or hockey or rugby players — they know how much hard contact is part of the business, as well as the risks that go along with it. They don’t just do it in spite of the risks, they do it _because_ of them, and how much it thrills their audience.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> People need to remember that these guys do this because they love the physicality of it, in addition to playing it up in front of a crowd. No different than US football, or hockey or rugby players — they know how much hard contact is part of the business, as well as the risks that go along with it. They don’t just do it in spite of the risks, they do it _because_ of them, and how much it thrills their audience.


:clap


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Isn’t this what you guys wanted? Attitude Era shit Chair shots to the head, Blood, 
Pile drivers and head should touch the floor

Cause that is wrestling right?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

YankBastard said:


> Isn’t this what you guys wanted? Attitude Era shit Chair shots to the head, Blood,
> Pile drivers and head should touch the floor
> 
> Cause that is wrestling right?


:shrug

I don't have an issue. Cody's fine. These guys know the risks.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I just can't believe how long it took people to realize what actually happened. Even Meltzer commented about Cody blading on the wrong side of his head. It was very obvious that the back rest was the cause from the first replay they showed. I do wish they didn't mention the gimmicked chair but it's funny that the only reason he got the cut in the first place was because it was gimmicked.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

YankBastard said:


> Isn’t this what you guys wanted? Attitude Era shit Chair shots to the head, Blood,
> Pile drivers and head should touch the floor
> 
> Cause that is wrestling right?


Actually, NO, other than a little blood where it helps to tell the story. I don’t recall anybody wanting any of this. But the fans who wanted something edgier are NOT the fans complaining about the chair shot. So gtfo with that ‘what you guys wanted’ shit.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I cannot tell if concern trolling or actual concern.. (I've been here too long..)

The chair was a silly chair and it caused an accident. It happens.

The drop looked bad but this guy does it for a living, so chances are he knows the ricks and does it in as safe a fashion as he can. Nobody forces him to.

This thread just seems like an attempt to yet again whine about AEW and as many pointed out, you don't have to watch it. WWE is on like 3 times a week, have fun!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Chair shot was great for the storyline they are going with. Could see them doing another unprotected chair shot to the head at All Out or sometime before the TNT deal. This is prowrestling, not ballet as one would say. Shit happens. Get over it. 



Miss Sally said:


> I cannot tell if concern trolling or actual concern.. (I've been here too long..)
> 
> This thread just seems like an attempt to yet again *whine* about AEW and as many pointed out, you don't have to watch it. WWE is on like 3 times a week, have fun!


People need to whine about something to be relevant.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Bunch of embarrassingly over sensitive, overreactive pussies in this thread.

Boxing, kickboxing, MMA where people punch, kick and knee eachother in the head is fine, but once in a blue moon, gimmicked wrestling chair shots are an outrage.

Fuck modern day society, honestly. Pathetic.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Smart move.

Got everybody talking.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

Go watch some Benoit clips on youtube, the guy was landing flying headbutts face first from ladders and cages and landing on his face after suicide dives. 

I don't think a gimmicked chair shot will give you a Benoit, but 900 flying headbutts will.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

AEW off to a good start I see trying to pull 1990s ECW tricks out of the bag. Can you please emphasize to your wrestlers to stop fucking around doing dumb shit that will put your company in jeopardy? What's next...fluorescent bulbs like a backyard wrestling crew? Already looking bush league.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Here’s what gets me about the unprotected chair shot and the coffin drop bump.

TNA’s best buyrate for their PPVs was 60000, have averaged between 10 000 – 40000 over its existence, and even in its most recent years have not been known to go below 7000 buys. They were known to do a whole bunch of different spots.

NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 buyrate was 12000-15000. A hard hitting style, that’s harder than the American style. While it was a success for NJPW, as they only needed to break 10 000 buys, they did it while remaining true to strong style.

The most recent ROH Best in the World show only drew 1200 buys, a dismal rate for a promotion that just recently put on a show at MSG only a couple of months earlier. Not to mean that they have also done some unprotected chair shots of their own and their own apron bumps over the course of their existence. 

Meanwhile, AEW DoN drew around 108 000 buys, which absolutely incredible for not just for a non-WWE company, but for a new one in general. And it was done without needing to do unprotected chair shots, or apron bumps, or endless highspots, or Japanese strong style.

I get they want to be seen as the grown up wrestling product, but when your drawing as much buys as they are, why put yourself through that kind of risk?




Singapore Kane said:


> Go watch some Benoit clips on youtube, the guy was landing flying headbutts face first from ladders and cages and landing on his face after suicide dives.
> 
> I don't think a gimmicked chair shot will give you a Benoit, but 900 flying headbutts will.


Well doing the diving headbutt for 300 days a year for ten years straight, on top of the usual bumps that every wrestler take will. No one takes that many chairshots to the head, so it’s puzzling why anyone would think that unprotected diving headbutts would be any better. That’s just abnormal behaviour.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm still honestly baffled at people suggesting a gimmicked chair is going to cause CTE lol.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> I'm still honestly baffled at people suggesting a gimmicked chair is going to cause CTE lol.


I think because of how Cody bled people aren't buying the gimmicked chair response, seems like it was a fuck up and they are like ".. oh we meant to do that".


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

reyfan said:


> I think because of how Cody bled people aren't buying the gimmicked chair response, seems like it was a fuck up and they are like ".. oh we meant to do that".


The cut was a complete accident.






Look how the chair crumples, it crumpled a tad too much and the match caught Cody. The gimmicked shot was safe.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

It wasn't an "unprotected chair shot" so we should stop using that term. The chair was gimmicked, there was no weight behind it. Cody got cut by the lip of the seat, shit happens. That's no different than getting cut by an errant elbow or chunk of broken table or something. 

The coffin drop was stupid.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

McNugget said:


> It wasn't an "unprotected chair shot" so we should stop using that term. The chair was gimmicked, there was no weight behind it. Cody got cut by the lip of the seat, shit happens. That's no different than getting cut by an errant elbow or chunk of broken table or something.
> 
> The coffin drop was stupid.


Actually, I think he got cut by the bottom of the seat back, ironically because the gimmicked seat collapsed as much as it did. But yeah, total accident and relatively harmless compared to the average bumps these guys take in every match. 

As for the coffin drop, just take a look at vids of what Allin puts himself through while skateboarding. No different, other than he wipes out on concrete and hard ground instead of a cushioned ring mat. No different than the sick crap Foley used to do. It’s not like there’s some evil promoter holding a gun to his head to do these spots — these guys for God knows what reasons just love doing it. If they want to put their bodies through hell — which they all do anyway, especially in WWE with their insane schedule — who are we to tell them they shouldn’t.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I watched this several times and the chair shot caught him on the other side of the head nowhere near where his cut was. I'm pretty sure he bladed himself on the deck. Managed to make a splash on the Internet though so great scripting.

Good to see spears do something bad as he was a god awful face in wwe as well as being used terribly. Think aew had to go down this route with him. I'm impressed by cody so far certainly takes well to the spotlight. One thing though the disaster kick in the body bag the boy kicked out of wow that was a terrible spot had me cringing!


----------

